# [Débutant] Laptop: entre dev, desktop et jeux 3D

## Guy-Tard

Bonjour,

il y a quelques jours on m'a offert un laptop, ne savant plus quoi faire des pc que j'ai chez moi, et ayant un peu de temps à perdre j'ai décidé de mettre mon nez côté GNU/Linux.

Étant fervent utilisateur de Microsoft Windows XP et Microsoft Windows Serveur 2000-2003, aussi bien au taff qu'à la maison... vous l'aurez compris je n'ai pas l'habitude (ou tout cas pas à la maison), de passer par les lignes de commandes pour installer mes logiciels ni lancer mes programmes.

Le choix de Gentoo s'est porté sur la description de http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major , la particularité de cette distrib (portage et compilation des paquets) mais aussi par rapport à la documentation vraiment bien expliquée et à ce forum qui semble refléter une communauté important et à l'écoute... je ne suis pas là pour vanter les mérites de telle ou telle distrib mais je pense que c'est toujours bien de le faire savoir.

Venons en à ce qui m'amène ici... ce fameux laptop et l'utilisation qui en sera faite.

Je programme sous .NET et j'aimerai pouvoir utiliser Mono et notamment Mono develop ... pour l'instant hors de mon environnement de production.

J'aimerai aussi pouvoir faire tourner plusieurs jeux 3D compatibles OpenGL et qui fonctionnent sous Linux (annoncé dans les forums des jeux concernés).

J'aimerai également faire tourner des pages asp avec Mono et donc avec Apache.

Je serai aussi attiré par la virtualisation sous linux.

Je vous demande donc si mon choix vers cette distribution est correcte pour l'utilisation que je veux en faire ? Si ce n'est pas le cas je pense que je me tournerai vers http://www.linuxmint-fr.org

Voici la configuration du laptop. (Désolé pour les détails mais je ne sais pas encore ce qui est nécessaire pour la compilation du kernel.)

```

Nom du système                                    HP Pavilion dv9631ef Notebook PC

Type de processeur                                Mobile DualCore Intel Pentium T2330, 1600 MHz (12 x 133)

Jeu d'instructions                                x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3

Chipset de la carte mère                          Intel Crestline-PM PM965

DIMM1: Samsung M4 70T2953EZ3-CE6                  2 Go DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM

Carte vidéo                                       NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS  (256 Mo) (Jusqu'à 1023 Mo de mémoire graphique totale, avec 256 Mo de

mémoire dédiée)

Moniteur                                          AU Optronics B170PW03  [17" LCD]

Carte audio                                       Realtek ALC268 @ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - High Definition Audio Controller

Disque dur                                        WDC WD1600BEVS-60RST0  (149 Go, IDE)

Lecteur optique                                   HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20L ATA Device

Souris                                            Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

Carte réseau                                      Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Carte réseau                                      Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)

Contrôleur USB1                                   Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller

Contrôleur USB2                                   Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Enhanced Host Controller

Contrôleur FireWire                               Ricoh RL5C832 IEEE1394 Controller (PHY: Ricoh RL5C832)

    Contrôleurs hôte de bus IEEE 1394:

      Contrôleur hôte compatible IEE 1394 RICOH OHCI    6.0.6001.18000

    Contrôleurs IDE ATA/ATAPI:

      Canal IDE                                         6.0.6001.18000

      Canal IDE                                         6.0.6001.18000

      Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller        7.0.0.1020

      Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 28508.2.0.1011

      Ricoh Memory Stick Controller                     6.0.1.10

      Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller                      6.0.2.3

      Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller                  6.0.1.11

Périphérique USB                                  HP Webcam

Cartes hôte SD:

      Contrôleur hôte numérique sécurisé compatible SDA 6.0.6001.18000 Ricoh RL5C822 SD Bus Host Adapter

  [ HP Quick Launch Buttons ]

Propriétés du périphérique DirectInput:

      Description du périphérique                       HP Quick Launch Buttons                           4.20.5.0

Batterie                                          Batterie à méthode de contrôle compatible ACPI Microsoft

Fonctions disponibles                             Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, BBS, Smart Battery

Standards respectés                               DMI, ACPI, ESCD, PnP

Possibilités d'expansion                          ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

    Propriétés de la sonde:

      Type de la sonde                                  CPU, HDD, ACPI

      Type de sonde GPU                                 Diode  (NV-Diode)

    Jeu d'instructions:

      Extensions 64 bits x86 (AMD64, Intel64)           Géré

      AMD 3DNow!                                        Non géré

      AMD 3DNow! Professional                           Non géré

      AMD 3DNowPrefetch                                 Non géré

      AMD Enhanced 3DNow!                               Non géré

      AMD Extended MMX                                  Non géré

      AMD MisAligned SSE                                Non géré

      AMD SSE4A                                         Non géré

      AMD SSE5                                          Non géré

      Cyrix Extended MMX                                Non géré

      IA-64                                             Non géré

      IA MMX                                            Géré

      IA SSE                                            Géré

      IA SSE 2                                          Géré

      IA SSE 3                                          Géré

      IA Supplemental SSE 3                             Géré

      IA SSE 4.1                                        Non géré

      IA SSE 4.2                                        Non géré

      IA AVX                                            Non géré

      IA FMA                                            Non géré

      IA AES Extensions                                 Non géré

      VIA Alternate Instruction Set                     Non géré

      Instruction CLFLUSH                               Géré

      Instruction CMPXCHG8B                             Géré

      Instruction CMPXCHG16B                            Géré

      Instruction Conditional Move                      Géré

      Instruction LZCNT                                 Non géré

      Instruction MONITOR / MWAIT                       Géré

      Instruction MOVBE                                 Non géré

      Instruction PCLMULQDQ                             Non géré

      Instruction POPCNT                                Non géré

      Instruction RDTSCP                                Non géré

      Instruction SYSCALL / SYSRET                      Non géré

      Instruction SYSENTER / SYSEXIT                    Géré

      Instruction VIA FEMMS                             Non géré

    (CPUID) Fonctionnalités:

      1 GB Page Size                                    Non géré

      36-bit Page Size Extension                        Géré

      Address Region Registers (ARR)                    Non géré

      CPL Qualified Debug Store                         Géré

      Debug Trace Store                                 Géré

      Debugging Extension                               Géré

      Direct Cache Access                               Non géré

      Dynamic Acceleration Technology (IDA)             Non géré

      Fast Save & Restore                               Géré

      Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)                  Non géré

      Invariant Time Stamp Counter                      Géré

      L1 Context ID                                     Non géré

      Local APIC On Chip                                Géré

      Machine Check Architecture (MCA)                  Géré

      Machine Check Exception (MCE)                     Géré

      Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)              Non géré

      Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)                Géré

      Model Specific Registers (MSR)                    Géré

      Nested Paging                                     Non géré

      Page Attribute Table (PAT)                        Géré

      Page Global Extension                             Géré

      Page Size Extension (PSE)                         Géré

      Pending Break Event                               Géré

      Physical Address Extension (PAE)                  Géré

      Safer Mode Extensions (SMX)                       Non géré

      Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)      Non géré

      Self-Snoop                                        Géré

      Time Stamp Counter (TSC)                          Géré

      Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)           Non géré

      Virtual Mode Extension                            Géré

      x2APIC                                            Non géré

      XSAVE / XRSTOR Extended States                    Non géré

```

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils/remarques.

----------

## kwenspc

Salut,

 *Guy-Tard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Étant fervent utilisateur de Microsoft Windows XP et Microsoft Windows Serveur 2000-2003, aussi bien au taff qu'à la maison... vous l'aurez compris je n'ai pas l'habitude (ou tout cas pas à la maison), de passer par les lignes de commandes pour installer mes logiciels ni lancer mes programmes.
> 
> 

 

Ça va te changer de passer à Linux, qui plus est à Gentoo qui est nécessite de comprendre/apprendre pas mal. 

 *Guy-Tard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je programme sous .NET et j'aimerai pouvoir utiliser Mono et notamment Mono develop ... pour l'instant hors de mon environnement de production.
> 
> 

 

Je ne connais pas Mono mais je ne vois pas ce qui t'empècherait d'en faire sous Gentoo. Apparament l'arbre portage est bien fournit et, au pire, il y a les overlays.

 *Guy-Tard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'aimerai aussi pouvoir faire tourner plusieurs jeux 3D compatibles OpenGL et qui fonctionnent sous Linux (annoncé dans les forums des jeux concernés).
> 
> 

 

Ça c'est valable pour toutes les distribs: wine. En tout cas pour les jeux windows, http://winehq.org/ . Sinon il ya généralement les ebuild dans l'arbre portage oui (ennemy territory, doom3, quake4 que sais-je encore...)

 *Guy-Tard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'aimerai également faire tourner des pages asp avec Mono et donc avec Apache.
> 
> 

 

Là encore je ne vois aucuns soucis particulier. C'est du domaine de compétence Apache/Mono plus que de la distribution elle-même. 

 *Guy-Tard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je serai aussi attiré par la virtualisation sous linux.
> 
> 

 

Là encore c'est pas spécifique à la distribution. Côté soft y a virtualbox qui est le plus "simple" mais pas le plus open-source dans l'esprit. Il y a qemu (quelques front-end graphiques ont été fait donc là encore pas trop de difficulté). Ma préférence personnel va à KVM+Qemu et je fais tout en console (mais ça doit être possible d'utiliser un des nombreux front-end à qemu pour ça). Tu pourrais aussi utiliser vmware mais je le déconseille: c'est proprio et c'est de loin pas la meilleure solution. Tout dépend de tes besoins, si c'est juste pour tester un OS quelquonque compatible x86 alors virtualbox est tout à fait suffisant. Si c'est plus pour avoir plusieurs instances qui tournent dans un but plus orienté "services" (serveurs donc) alors KVM (voir Xen, mis pe le trouve bien à la ramasse perso).

 *Guy-Tard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vous demande donc si mon choix vers cette distribution est correcte pour l'utilisation que je veux en faire ? Si ce n'est pas le cas je pense que je me tournerai vers http://www.linuxmint-fr.org
> 
> 

 

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec Gentoo c'est justement qu'elle s'adapte à 99% des utilisations possibles (c'est plus une méta-distrib en fait). Donc amha oui c'est un bon choix vu tes mulitples utilisations. Après ton "manque" de connaissance du monde Unix/Linux va être: soit un handicap si tu n'as pas la patience de lire la doc et d'apprendre car justement sous Gentoo il faut savoir un bon minimum ce que l'on fait... soit ça va etre le contraire, ça pourras réveiller en toi une motivation particulière surtout si tu as soif d'apprendre. Après, tu donnes toi même un lien vers LinuxMint... C'est donc qu'elle t'interresse aussi, or Gentoo demande nettement plus d'investissement personnel que cette dernière. Je veux dire par là que leur approche est très nettement différente. Je vais pas te mentir: si tu veux pas passer la semaine suivante à bachoter Gentoo (je dis ça vu ton manque de connaissance dans ce domaine, du moins d'après ce que tu dis) et que tu préfères utiliser le plus rapidement possible ton système... Gentoo n'est peut-être la distrib qu'il te faut. À toi de voir. Venant d'un monde où tout se clique vers au autre où il faut utiliser aussi (pas seulement hein, encore heureux) une autre interface (la console)... le choc risque d'être assez rude  :Wink: 

Mais il est probable aussi que tu y découvres un enthousiasme que tu n'aurais pas ressenti depuis longtemps. 

Pour faire simple: 

- Gentoo généralement si y a un soucis c'est entre la chaise et le clavier, mais dis toi que tu as tout le temps la main et qu'il y a peut de chose auquelles on ne peut remedier (en fait j'en vois aucune) mais ça demande de l'investissement personnel (tu me diras: comme ailleurs, comme sous win)

- LinuxMint ou autre: sans doute plus "user-friendly" dans l'approche mais laisse pas vraiment de place à l'utilisateur si jamais y a une soucis ou alors t'en viendras à résoudre les problèmes exactement comme sous Gentoo. Peut-être que la différence est que t'y seras moins préparé.

Au pire, essais les distribs une à une... On est tous passé par là et on reste généralement sur celle qui nous sied le mieux.

(Côté materiel je vois rien d'alarmant, à vue de nez ça devrait passer sans problème)

----------

## dapsaille

 *Guy-Tard wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> il y a quelques jours on m'a offert un laptop, ne savant plus quoi faire des pc que j'ai chez moi, et ayant un peu de temps à perdre j'ai décidé de mettre mon nez côté GNU/Linux.
> 
> Étant fervent utilisateur de Microsoft Windows XP et Microsoft Windows Serveur 2000-2003, aussi bien au taff qu'à la maison... vous l'aurez compris je n'ai pas l'habitude (ou tout cas pas à la maison), de passer par les lignes de commandes pour installer mes logiciels ni lancer mes programmes.
> ...

 

Welcome !

 Il est vrai que 'lon fait ce que l'on veut d'une Gentoo..

 En fait tu ne sera pas trop guidé comme tu peux l'être dans les autres distributions.

 Donc cela demande un petit effort de recherche pour trouver ce dont tu as besoin plutot d'un "package" déja établi (eg=mono) mais au moins tu ne te retrouveras pas bloqué par un manque de produits disponibles ..

 Gentoo c'est un peu le "hard discount" de linux = tu as de tout mais les rayons ne sont pas forcémment bien indiqués (je parle uniquement des produits hein) 

par contre comme tu l'as déja perçu une mine d'or de documentations est disponible.

 Encore bienvenue et n'hésite pas à mettre les mains dans le cambouis   :Wink: 

EDIT= Je t'ai repéré sur IRC hier soir il me semble ^^

----------

## ppg

Côté virtualisation, je pense que Qemu ou virtualbox te conviendra mieux ; surtout si ton but est de faire tourner un windows xp sous linux. Oublie Xen qui demande beaucoup plus de temps à maitriser, de plus la version officiellement maintenue par Citrix commence à devenir un peu vieillote. 

KVM je connais pas, ça pourrait être une solution à tester…

Je n'ai aucune idée de comment développer avec mono sous Linux. Je peux juste te confirmer que les applications créées avec cet environnement (comment on peut appeler ça, framework ?) fonctionnent très bien sous linux (f-spot, rhythmbox p.e) ; je ne connais pas d'applications développées avec mono/linux qui fonctionnent sous windows, mais ça veut pas dire qu'il n'y n a pas.

Après pour faire des pages web en asp, je regarderai du côté des mods d'apache et de la doc d'apache.

Si ton but est d'avoir rapidement un environnement de bureau complet et fonctionel alors je pense que linuxmint est plus pour toi.

Par contre si tu aimes mettre les mains dans le camboui et que tu veux compendre mieux le fonctionnement de linux alors là oui tu peux foncer ; gentoo et sa doc sont là pour toi. Ça demande quand même un investissement personnel non négligeable, mais c'est très gratifiant pour la satisfaction personnelle de savoir qu'on a tout (ou presque) réussit à faire soi-même à la fin.

EDIT : Pour les jeux et la 3D ça marche plutôt pas mal, en fonction de ta carte graphique (nvidia, ati, intel) ça peut être plus ou moins la galère à avoir un truc potable, même si la situation s'est grandement améliorée depuis plusieurs années.

Je dirai qu'il y a 3 catégories de jeu :

- les jeux libres qui fonctionnent très bien, là aucun soucis

- les jeux propriétaires qui ont version native linux (enemy territory quake wars, quake I,II,III,IV, Unreal, Doom …), là il des fois des soucis avec le son qui demandent des réglages minimes pour fonctionner correctement…

- les jeux windows que l'on espérer faire tourner sous linux grâce à Wine ou Cedega, ou une autre solution plus tordue… et là ça peut vraiment être la galère.

----------

## kwenspc

 *ppg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KVM je connais pas, ça pourrait être une solution à tester…
> 
> 

 

Si tant est que tu as besoin de virtualisation sur des solution serveur, franchement: ça vaut le coup. Xen à côté c'est "has-been". KVM c'est LA solution officiellement supportée sous Linux (directement dans les sources vanilla), c'est du code propre et pas un sale patch foireux comme Xen (donc dès la sortie d'un nouveau kernel: KVM est déjà dedans), côté création d'image/restore/snapshot c'est du qemu donc c'est hyper souple (on peut utiliser des images VMWare, on a les images qcow2 etc...). Et surtout il y a les virtual IO qui boost les accès disque/réseau de la VM. Ça fait 8 mois que mon labo au taf tourne avec ça (j'avais envie d'essayer, ~20 VM qui tournent sur chaque serveurs de developpement et on pourrait en avoir plus) et je dois dire que c'est une très très bonne surprise. J'ai pas trouvé mieux depuis.

----------

## ppg

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *ppg wrote:*   
> 
> KVM je connais pas, ça pourrait être une solution à tester…
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bon faudra que je teste un jour alors   :Smile: 

2 mois de stage rien qu'avec Xen ça donne des petites manies (le 2.6.26-1 fourni par debian tourne quand même pas mal   :Wink:  ).

----------

## lmarcini

Idem pour Moi... Un petit tuto, kwenspc ?

----------

## Guy-Tard

Bonsoir,

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses et désolé de répondre que maintenant.

J'ai commencé à potasser la doc et le fofo ce weekE et je dois dire qu'au début je ne savais plus où donner de la tête  :Smile:  Mais après avoir mis tout ça à l'écrit et rassembler les infos qui m'intéresses, ce soir je me décide à commencer une première approche.... j'ai 2 semaines libres devant moi.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après, tu donnes toi même un lien vers LinuxMint... C'est donc qu'elle t'interresse aussi, or Gentoo demande nettement plus d'investissement personnel que cette dernière. Je veux dire par là que leur approche est très nettement différente. Je vais pas te mentir: si tu veux pas passer la semaine suivante à bachoter Gentoo (je dis ça vu ton manque de connaissance dans ce domaine, du moins d'après ce que tu dis) et que tu préfères utiliser le plus rapidement possible ton système... Gentoo n'est peut-être la distrib qu'il te faut. 
> 
> 

 

Je me tournerai sur LinuxMint si vraiment j'ai beaucoup de lacunes avec Gentoo, je ne suis pas spécialement pressé d'utiliser le PC sur lequel sera installé Gentoo.

Après avoir fait le tour des descriptions sur Distrowatch, Gentoo est l'une des distrib qui m'a vraiment attirées.

Pour ce qui est de la virtualisation c'est juste pour tester différents OS un fois que j'aurai mis en place Gentoo, donc ce n'est pas pour maintenant.

Ah oui aussi, je pense avoir lu quelque part qu'il était possible d'utiliser/manipuler le système dans un environnement safe et ensuite déployer les modifications si tout va bien ? Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris, si c'était justement avec la virtualisation ou autre chose, pouvez-vous me renseigner ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

iop Guy-tard, le mieux pour avoir de l'aide en direct quand tu te lancera dans gentoo est de venir sur l'irc sur le réseau freenode et sur le salon #tribugentoo, tu retrouveras des membres d'ici et tu apprendras beaucoup de choses...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Guy-Tard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la virtualisation c'est juste pour tester différents OS un fois que j'aurai mis en place Gentoo, donc ce n'est pas pour maintenant.

 

Ok donc virtualbox est le plus simple amha.

 *Guy-Tard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah oui aussi, je pense avoir lu quelque part qu'il était possible d'utiliser/manipuler le système dans un environnement safe et ensuite déployer les modifications si tout va bien ? Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris, si c'était justement avec la virtualisation ou autre chose, pouvez-vous me renseigner ?

 

Pourrais tu détailler? Je pense voir à peu près de quoi tu parles mais ça demande un certain travail. (tu penses pouvoir retrouver le lien où tu as lu ça?)

----------

